
July 8th Gezipark Turkish Police Fires with Tear Gas and Water Canons - Page 1 - l8in
http://www.wikileaks-forum.com/index.php?topic=20328.0#.UdsH99RoxHA.hackernews
======
lifeguard
related:

[http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/](http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/)

[http://www.livestream.com/revoltistanbul](http://www.livestream.com/revoltistanbul)

